# Finger in the foreskin, a problem?



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure if this is the right forum.

DS has been gleefully enjoying his foreskin for several months now. I strongly encourage him to do it in private -- bedroom or bathroom.

He is almost 3; due to paraphimosis he's been retractable since before his first birthday.

His newest trick is to retract his foreskin, put the tip of his finger against his urethra, and pull his foreskin down, so that his finger is enclosed in the foreskin.

We are far from fanatical about handwashing in our home; I am mostly all for the idea that a healthy dose of normal germs is good for everyone. However, he's constantly sticking his fingers in things like butter, etc. I'm worried about infection -- partly paranoia from the original paraphimosis, and partly because he's sticking his fingers against his urethra.

Should I discourage this behavior or am I being paranoid? Should I just tell him to wash his hands before and after playing with his penis?

I try not to make a big deal about masturbation-type issues -- I just say, "Please go in your room if you want to play wiht your penis." I did the same thing w/dd who was also a frequent toucher. But this one just concerns me a bit.

Thanks for any input, or links, or whatever!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

There is always a possibility but not much of one. Our bodies secrete an enzyme called lysozime that protects us against infections. It protects the eyes, nose and penis/vagina/vulva. Think about the eyes. They are always exposed to the air and any bacteria that touches them sticks to the tears. You would expect constant infections but they are rare because of the protective effects of lysozime. Of course, we do occasionally get eye infections and we also get infections of the penis and vulva/vagina and probably at about the same rate. We don't spend much time worrying about eye infections and we should spend just about the same amount of time worrying about penis or vulva infections.

I think boys are very fortunate to have their favorite toy permanently attached to their body. :LOL

Frank


----------



## Brina (May 4, 2004)

I have seen my son do the same thing - we have never had a problem

Brina


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

If my almost 2yo DS has a chance (no diapers on) he does something similar. He does not retract the foreskin, but sticks his finger in there. Never had a problem either.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks! Today I found him with the thermometer in his foreskin. Yuck! Who put that y chromosome in there again??? :LOL


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgainesmama*
Thanks! Today I found him with the thermometer in his foreskin. Yuck! Who put that y chromosome in there again??? :LOL









Now there's a method of taking the temp they never told me about!


----------



## terrarose (Dec 2, 2004)

Both my boys have stuck fingers and tried other objects(like almonds) into their foreskins but no problem has ever came of it and my 10yo had finally outgrown it (I think







).


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks again for the reassurance. Like I said, Orion had paraphimosis when he was 9 months old (where the foreskin becomes inflamed and retracts, cutting off circulation to the glans) and recently we had a diabetes scare after a urinalysis, so I tend to be just a bit paranoid (little voice in the back of the head you know) about things in that department, esp. as far as infection and inflammation go. Also since I've never dealt w/an intact boy besides my own







, though I guess if the urethra can stand being constantly exposed to everthing that passes by it (in a circumcised male) it should survive having stuff stuck into it.

Anyway, I feel as though my mind's at ease for now ... umm ... til I see him shoving an almond in! LOL What a picture.


----------

